# squirrel mail works on local network, but not from web

## ckwall

I have the following ports enabled both udp and tcp:

25

80

143

443

8080

What else could be the issue keeping me from connecting to my squirrelmail from the web? 

I can connect just fine within the network, but outside of the firewall, it tells me "The operation timed out when attempting to access....."

Please help

Thank you.

 :Sad: 

----------

## El_Presidente_Pufferfish

what kinda firewall?

if its a router, squirrelmail works for me with just my apache port(i dont use standard 80), (that is of course without SSL, because i cant get ssl working!)

if its something more than a simple cable modem/dsl router, its over my head  :Sad: 

----------

## ckwall

it is just an ipchains router.

----------

## ckwall

I have installed fetchmail, and still do not recieve mail. having never used any of this before, I ask, do I need to configure fetchmail?

----------

## BackSeat

Yes, you need to configure fetchmail (how will it know from whence to fetch  the mail if you don't tell it?)

As for squirrelmail: are you running a LAN behind a firewall, and if so is the LAN using private (RFC1918) addresses? And if so, are you port forwarding from your firewall? Need to know the details, but if the above is true you need to ensure you have the following in your /etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf:

```
UseCanonicalName Off
```

BS

----------

## ckwall

Thanks backseat. I figured that I would have to configure the fetchmail to tell it where the traffic is comming from, just didn't know how. I am away from my home computer now and do not have ssh properly enabled, so I will make the changes to /etc/apache/conf/commonapache.conf when I get  home. 

I am using a lan at home, and I do have the following ports forwarded for the squirrel mail:

25

80

143

445

The way that I understand those ports, 

25 is for smtp

80 for web page

143 for php

445 for ssl

Is this correct?

----------

## BackSeat

To configure fetchmail probably the easiest thing to do is to emerge fetchmailconf and run it.

 *ckwall wrote:*   

> The way that I understand those ports, 
> 
> 25 is for smtp
> 
> 80 for web page
> ...

 

Not quite. php doesn't have a port: it isn't a communications protocol. 143 is for LDAP. ssl, or more accurately https, is 443 not 445. For squirrelmail you only need either 80 or 443 depending on whether you are accessing it via http or https. If you are using fetchmail then you don't need to enable 25 at all, and you should not enable any ports you don't need. Remember, fetchmail initiates the connection and thus doesn't require any incoming ports to be opened for initiating connections.

If you need more help, just ask.

BS

----------

## ckwall

Thanks for all of your suggestions. I have not been able to get back to this since I posted. I will try all of your suggestions and let you know my results. I will probably get to it tomorrow. 

Thanks again.

Chris

----------

## ckwall

Tried this, did not seem to make a difference.

----------

## phoenix

port 143 is normally used for IMAP2.  i just recently got my mail server working and one of my problems was that i didn't have that port open on my router.

anyone who wants an email address   @scooby.afraid.org please contact me at phoenix@scooby.afraid.org

----------

